# sidefinder



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

does anyone have a sidefinder/fishfinder. i thought about spending the money but wasnt sure how the cheaper hummingbird was. i think its like $1000. i dont do any serious fishing but want a gps and color screen finder. do alot of crappie,bass,musky fishn. im sure id get into walleye also. didnt know a good finder and thought these looked kinda cool. thanks


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have the $1000 Humminbird Side Imaging sonar. It is great!!! The correct placement of the transducer is the only trick. I have mine on my foot control trolling motor. So I can look around the boat 360 degrees.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Just got the Hbird 798. It is the smallest screen side imager that they make. It is incredible what I have learned about my home waters in the few times I have had it out. It has changed the way I fish. I have it interlinked with a 788 which is on the trolling motor. I can drive around until I find a brush pile or rock pile or whatever, move my cursor directly on top of it and mark it as a weighpoint. It will share that weighpoint with the 788 so that I can park right on top of it with the trolling motor. If you have the funds to buy a side imaging unit, do it.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks guys. does the smaller screen make it difficult at all to see and also is it fairly easy to see the fish that r being marked? dont know how they work but seem like they would be sweet. can prob afford the smaller hummingbird. do they come with lakes installed on the gps or is that something i have to buy. like a card or whatever.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Hotmaps premium east chip is what I have (150$) It depends on how far out to the side you are looking as far as being able to pick out fish. If you are looking out 100ft each side then 1/2 of you screen represents 100ft. so a 24" fish would only look like 1/50 of half of your screen width. (very small) But if you only look out 30ft each side then that 24" fish would be 1/15 of half of your screen width. Sounds confusing but if you get one it won't take too long to figure it out. I usually run with mine at 75 ft each side then if i see something i really want to look at I'll set it to 30ft and drive by again to see if any fish are on it.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Check out the following website, and yep, just like everybody else has said. The only thing I would check on, or wait for, is Lawrance is supposed to be coming out with a side finder. I don't think it could be any better than Humminbirds, but the extra competition could drive the prices down. By the way, if any of you guys have a 797, there is a bunch of updates available from Humminbirds website. I think it makes the older unit upgraded to the newer software of the 798. 

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/index.php?sid=2d45b8e3f33f017f66a2314244123325


----------

